# contingency adoption/godmother



## tygerhart (Aug 13, 2006)

I live in NW Louisiana. I'm looking for an adoptive mother for the future if something happens to me and maybe one of you would know someone stable and trustworthy who could love Primo and be a good mommy to him. I have blood cancer and hepatitis c so it's not real good for me, I may be around another 10 or 20 years but I've already lived past the mortality age of 50 with my liver disease. I've beaten the odds but who knows what will happen? I want to make contingency plans for him and will set up an escrow fund for my mother to have him shipped. He needs a mature, quiet mommy, no children. He's a delightful dog, very well natured and loving. He's had all his shots and will soon be neutered. No hip dysplasia or luxating patella or any other congential disease. His teeth are not the best though. I desperately need to find someone who can give Primo a safe, loving home if something happens to me. I need to make the arrangements now so it'll all be be set up beforehand and my mother can just ship him to a predesignated address. I have no pics now but will soon and can post them then. Primo is 4 and a half years old Maltese, weighs 5.7 pounds, has all shots, dewormed, healthy, and soon will be neutered, no papers. I know someone out there cares enough about little Maltese and would be kind enough to welcome Primo into their home if I can't care for him anymore. There is no one here and I want him to be loved and well cared for, he deserves it. He was raised with 3 cats and likes other animals although he was evidently badly abused by humans before I got him. I've had him 4 months and he's calming down more every day. I don't believe he'd like children though, noise and chaos scare him.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

I think we should all make arrangements for our furry and feathered friends. Good for you for thinking of this - but mostly I wish you well and hope that your health stays strong.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Have you thought of contacting Northcentral Maltese Rescue with your request? They would make sure your little one was placed in the perfect forever home. NMR would also keep in contact with the adoptive parents throughout the dog's life. The dog can never be sold nor given away. With NMR, they have a guardian angel for life.

I live alone with my little rescues and fosters. I would be more than happy to foster your little guy, until the perfect, screened adoptive parent comes along.

God bless you, and I feel, in my heart, you will be around for 20 more years


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I wish you the best of luck !! How lucky Primo is to have you!!


ANDREA~


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> Have you thought of contacting Northcentral Maltese Rescue with your request? They would make sure your little one was placed in the perfect forever home. NMR would also keep in contact with the adoptive parents throughout the dog's life. The dog can never be sold nor given away. With NMR, they have a guardian angel for life.
> 
> I live alone with my little rescues and fosters. I would be more than happy to foster your little guy, until the perfect, screened adoptive parent comes along.
> 
> ...


That was my thought exactly. I have heard too many stories of pets being taken to vets for euthanasia by relatives following the passing of their human mom or dad. It is such a stressful time for loved ones, you are smart to make sure your wishes are clearly spelled out now.

If I were in your situation, I would trust Mary Palmer and Northcentral Maltese Rescue to find a new home for my furbaby.

http://malteserescue.homestead.com/


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

My family has instructions to contact Northcentral Maltese rescue. I really think this is best place for your beloved Primo. Blessing to you!

Cathy


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> My family has instructions to contact Northcentral Maltese rescue. I really think this is best place for your beloved Primo. Blessing to you!
> 
> Cathy[/B]


Yep, if anything were to happen to me, my son is to contact Mary Palmer immediately. I've already spoken to Mary and put my wishes (best for the Malts) in writing, ie; Joplin and Frankie must stay together, Billy and Henry must stay together, and Daisy must have a king-size bed to lounge around on. My son and DIL will foster them all, until NMR finds the perfect homes for them. Hopefully, close to my son.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I just read your post to my husband and we would be more then happy to take Primo and give him a forever loving home. I do have 3 others and hope that wouldn't be a problem. I have two boys and a girl so if you think this would work for you just PM me and we'll chat. I'm so glad that your health is holding up and you're doing well.


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

> I just read your post to my husband and we would be more then happy to take Primo and give him a forever loving home. I do have 3 others and hope that wouldn't be a problem. I have two boys and a girl so if you think this would work for you just PM me and we'll chat. I'm so glad that your health is holding up and you're doing well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I sure hope that your health holds up for a long time to come, but bless your heart for thinking ahead for your little Primo


----------



## tygerhart (Aug 13, 2006)

Thank all of you for your kind and loving replies, it helps a lot just knowing there are truly caring people out there. I already know I have to have my gallbladder removed ASAP, it's just one of the major organs attacked by hep c so it doesn't bode real well for me, but I'm NOT giving up, just forging ahead with all my hope and truly trying to live as healthy as I can, the rest is up to the Powers that Be. I'm switching doctors because the one I'm going to is never there and yesterday was my last blood pressure medicine. My b/p reads 220/122 without it, may have to go to ER...I went in last week to my appointment and the doctor didn't even show up to work, and today Medicaid Transportation didn't even show up or call to take me today, and the doctor's office said I could not get in till next week, I told them I hoped I didn't have a stroke waiting, so I'm now in the process of changing to a much better full-time doctor whom I believe will be an active team player in my health care regimen. Mikeysmom, thank you, I will contact you and we will chat, OK? I will also call/email/or write NorthCentral Maltese Rescue/Mary Palmer tomorrow and let her know you all sent me. I have no long distance so I will check out their website for info.

Thank all of you for your well wishes and hugs, you've made me feel so much better! I'm going to give it a good fight! I feel much better now about making sure that Primo goes to a good, safe, loving home just in case....he's such a happy dog now and I want to make sure he's taken care of. It would break my heart if he wasn't.

3MaltMom that is so cure about Daisy and the kingsize bed! Our babies are so special, aren't they! I love the pics of your babies, they are all so adorable!!! Primo is the cutest thing too! Such loving black sparkly eyes! And he's really smart too. Gosh, looks and brains, who wouldn't love him!

Blessings to You All
Jackie


----------

